# Questionnaire



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

1: If you were an instrument, what instrument would you be?

2: If you were a piece, what piece would you be? 

3: Favorite composer (you may only choose one)

4: Favorite piece (you may only choose one)

5: Favorite musician (you may only choose one)

(Feel free to explain your choices, but you don't have to.)


Here's mine:

1) Pleyel harpsichord

2) Prelude a la Nuit from Raphsodie Espagnole by Ravel

3) Francois Couperin

4) Sensemaya by Revueltas

5) Wanda Landowska


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

1: If you were an instrument, what instrument would you be? Baroque Violin

2: If you were a piece, what piece would you be? Goldberg Variations

3: Favorite composer (you may only choose one) - JS Bach

4: Favorite piece (you may only choose one) - Well Tempered Clavier

5: Favorite musician (you may only choose one) - Rosalyn Tureck


----------



## Pat Fairlea (Dec 9, 2015)

1. Viola (important in ensembles but never the star!)

2. Shostakovich's 2nd piano concerto (understated, emotional)

3. Sibelius (for capturing the vast, disinterested objectivity of nature in music)

4. RVW Fantasia on a Theme of Thomas Tallis (just... because)

5. Molly Anderson (Clarinet and sax. Also my sister-in-law)


----------



## WildThing (Feb 21, 2017)

1. Clavichord
2. Schubert's Die schöne Müllerin
3. Richard Wagner
4. Verdi' s Requiem
5. Wilhelm Furtwängler


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

If you were an instrument, what instrument would you be - Steinway grand piano 

2: If you were a piece, Beethoven Concerto no 3

3: Favorite composer : Verdi 

4: Favorite piece : Don Carlo.

5: Favorite musician : Leonard Bernstein


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

1. Natalie Clein's cello
2. The slow movement from Bruckner's 7th.
3. Shostakovich
4. don't know
5. Leonard Bernstein.


----------



## QuietGuy (Mar 1, 2014)

1: If you were an instrument, what instrument would you be? Flute

2: If you were a piece, what piece would you be? Daphnis et Chloe (full ballet)

3: Favorite composer (you may only choose one) Ravel

4: Favorite piece (you may only choose one) Barber: Knoxville Summer of 1915

5: Favorite musician (you may only choose one) Leonard Bernstein


----------



## SONNET CLV (May 31, 2014)

elgars ghost said:


> 1. Natalie Clein's cello


How does one top _that_ response?


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

1. Organ
2. Brahms' Clarinet quintet
3. JS Bach
4. Mahler's Das Lied von der Erde
5. Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau


----------



## BiscuityBoyle (Feb 5, 2018)

1. Claves 
2. Copland's Piano Variations 
3. Debussy 
4. Bartok first piano concerto 
5. Emil Gilels


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

1. What instrument would you be? - Wagner Tuba

2. What piece would you be? - Symphony Number 6 - Bruckner

3: Favourite composer - Erik Satie

4: Favourite piece - Impossible

5: Favourite musician - I _quite like_ Sol Gabetta


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

eugeneonagain said:


> 1. What instrument would you be? - Wagner Tuba
> 
> 2. What piece would you be? - Symphony Number 6 - Bruckner
> 
> ...


Had not heard of this piece before....






.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
Of course just kidding.


----------



## eugeneonagain (May 14, 2017)

No, you're right! If you listen all the way through there's a Wagner tuba solo.


----------



## jdec (Mar 23, 2013)

1. What instrument would you be? - Piano

2. What piece would you be? - Strauss's Alpine Symphony (can change every day)

3: Favourite composer - Mozart

4: Favourite piece - Great Mass in C minor (can change every day)

5: Favourite musician - Leonard Bernstein


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

1. What instrument would you be? - Theremin

2. What piece would you be? - Poème électronique

3: Favourite composer - Varese

4: Favourite piece - _Amériques_

5: Favourite musician - Zappa


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


> 1. What instrument would you be? - Theremin
> 
> 2. What piece would you be? - Poème électronique
> 
> ...


What are some of your favorite compositions by Zappa? I just can't get into him at all.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Captainnumber36 said:


> What are some of your favorite compositions by Zappa? I just can't get into him at all.


I would suggest Oh No, which he used throughout his career and is the basis of the original Lumpy Gravy suite, which due to contractual issue got withdrawn from sale immediately after release and led to Zappa cutting it up with spoken word and releasing it 14 months later as the edited version we know but the original is much better and sensible...........






"Lumpy Gravy is the debut solo album by Frank Zappa, an album of orchestral, electric and concrete sound written by Zappa and performed by a group of session players he dubbed the Abnuceals Emuukha Electric Symphony Orchestra. Zappa conducted the orchestra but did not perform on the album. It is his third album overall: his previous releases had been under the name of his group, the Mothers of Invention.

It was commissioned and briefly released, on August 7, 1967, by Capitol Records in the 4-track Stereo-Pak format only and then withdrawn due to a lawsuit from MGM Records. MGM claimed that the album violated Zappa's contract with their subsidiary, Verve Records. In 1968 it was reedited and reissued by MGM's Verve Records on May 13, 1968. It consisted of two musique concrète pieces that combined elements from the original orchestral performance with elements of surf music and the spoken word. It was praised for its music and editing."
Larry Fanoga (Euclid James "Motorhead" Sherwood) - vocals, chorus
Victor Feldman - percussion, drums
Bunk Gardner - woodwind
James Getzoff - strings
Philip Goldberg - strings
John Guerin - drums
Bruce Hampton - chorus
Jimmy "Senyah" Haynes - guitar
Harry Hyams - strings
Jules Jacob - woodwind
Pete Jolly - piano, celeste, harpsichord
Harold Kelling - vocals
Ray Kelly - strings
Jerome Kessler - strings
Alexander Koltun - strings
Bernard Kundell - strings
William Kurasch - strings
Michael Lang - piano, celeste, harpsichord
Arthur Maebe - French horn
Leonard Malarsky - strings
Shelly Manne - drums
Lincoln Mayorga - piano, celeste, harpsichord
Ted Nash - woodwind
Richard Parissi - French horn
Glenn Phillips - vocals
Jerome Reisler - strings
Emil Richards - percussion
Tony Rizzi - guitar
John Rotella - percussion, woodwind
Joseph Saxon - strings
Ralph Schaeffer - strings
Leonard Selic - strings
Kenny Shroyer - trombone
Paul Smith - piano, celeste, harpsichord
Tommy Tedesco - guitar
Al Viola - guitar
Bob West - bass
Tibor Zelig - strings
Jimmy Zito - trumpet


----------



## laurie (Jan 12, 2017)

1: If you were an instrument ... Cello (warm, moody, curvy)

2: What piece would you be ... Appalachian Spring (the complete ballet - with the dark part)

3: Favorite composer ... Sibelius 

4: Favorite piece ... *Nights in the Gardens of Spain (*today, anyway!)

5: Favorite musician... none, yet


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

I would definitely be an oboe.

After that, I can't answer.


----------



## Genoveva (Nov 9, 2010)

1: If you were an instrument, what instrument would you be? *Piano*

2: If you were a piece, what piece would you be? *Schubert Piano Sonata No 20*

3: Favorite composer (you may only choose one) *Mozart*

4: Favorite piece (you may only choose one) *Schubert String Quintet*

5: Favorite musician (you may only choose one) *Alfred Brendel*


----------



## Totenfeier (Mar 11, 2016)

Well, some of y'all will know what most of mine will be anyway, but:

1. What instrument would I be? Contrabassoon

2. What piece am I? I am Totenfeier (either one)!

3. Favorite composer? Gustav Mahler

4. Favorite piece? Mahler 2

5. Favorite musician? Since I can't possibly exclude ANY Mahler conductors or singers, I'll have to come completely out of left field and go with Trevor Pinnock.


----------



## Enthusiast (Mar 5, 2016)

Oh dear. I think I must suffer from multiple personality disorder.


----------



## walkingonair (Mar 18, 2018)

1: If you were an instrument, what instrument would you be? violin

2: If you were a piece, what piece would you be? Rose Aria from Marriage of Figaro

3: Favorite composer (you may only choose one) Hmm...Mozart

4: Favorite piece (you may only choose one) Magic Flute

5: Favorite musician (you may only choose one)Kathleen Battle


----------



## Joe B (Aug 10, 2017)

1: If you were an instrument, what instrument would you be? *Magnum Opus harpsichord* (let it rip!)

2: If you were a piece, what piece would you be? *Howard Hanson's "Symphony #3"* (life's story)

3: Favorite composer (you may only choose one) *Francis Poulenc* (sorry Igor Stravinsky)

4: Favorite piece (you may only choose one) *Stabat Mater* (ha! there are so many!)

5: Favorite musician (you may only choose one) *Michael Brecker* (Mike Stern & Pat Metheny have approved this answer)


----------



## Gaspard de la Nuit (Oct 20, 2014)

Joe B said:


> 2: If you were a piece, what piece would you be? *Howard Hanson's "Symphony #3"* (life's story)


I used to listen to that piece a lot and I always thought that it (and Hanson's other works) kind of sound like how a really good novel would sound, in music.


----------



## manyene (Feb 7, 2015)

1. What instrument would you be? - Clarinet

2. What piece would you be? - Mozart Clarinet Quintet 

3: Favourite composer - Mozart

4: Favourite piece - Mozart Jupiter Symphony

5: Favourite musician- Bruno Walter


----------



## Razumovskymas (Sep 20, 2016)

_1: If you were an instrument, what instrument would you be?_

Violin (at least that's what I want to be, what I would really be is probably an awfully out of tune cello)

_2: If you were a piece, what piece would you be? _

Beethoven string quartet opus 130 (including the Grosse Fuge of course, that's my ugly side)

_3: Favorite composer (you may only choose one)_

Beethoven

4: Favorite piece (you may only choose one)

Beethoven string quartet opus 132

5: Favorite musician (you may only choose one)

Franz Liszt (I never heard him play but nonetheless he's my favorite musician)


----------

